# Cité Europe recent experiences?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

We've off through the tunnel next Monday and had planned to stay the first night, as usual, at Cité Europe, where we have never had, or seen, any problems. On a recent thread someone said they'd been advised, by a police officer I believe, not to go there. Has anyone had any recent experiences of problems there?

Other Calais options are often mentioned here but we've never tried them so explicit info, including coordinates and journey time would be helpful. We'll be travelling latish after driving down from Yorkshire, so don't want to travel far, after the crossing.


Thanks


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

We've never tried the Calais alternatives either, but we plan to this next trip.

This one looks good 50.96585°N 1.84314°E and is right next to what is reputedly the best frites stall in the whole of France! :wink2:

The other is a huge area by the port 50.960274, 1.845090 which seems never to be full unless the fairground is in town.

Neither of them is more than 3 miles from the Tunnel terminal.

We shall opt for the first one, as there's a nice walk along Bleriot Plage to stretch the legs after the journey.

Dave


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

We were there Easter, no problems, nobody hiding in trees and there was around 10 vans there


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was the member who posted the advice given to me by the gendarmerie at Cite Europe.
There were several undesirables skulking in the undergrowth round the edge of the motorhome section of the car park. My wife almost bumped into one whilst walking the dog. The undesirable just stood unmoving staring at my wife who felt distinctly uncomfortable. This was just before another woman reported a similar incident, there was also yet another similar case that involved a man walking his dog.
The gendarmes are patrolling regularly, fully armed and alert (even!).
After I had directed the cops to our dusky friend the gendarme strongly advised us not to overnight at Cite Europe but, instead, stay at the beach aire.
The beach aire was totally packed with French and Belgian motorhomers and the marina aire had about a dozen staying.
I took the advice of the gendarmes, they had been there longer than me and knew the score better than me.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Chris,

We parked up at Cite Europe Friday night for an early Saturday morning departure and noticed there were a couple of suspicious characters lurking in the bushes but they left early into the evening.

No problem for us on this occasion and to be honest there were none when we stopped over-night on our arrival into France on Good Friday and I didn't see any on our previous visit at Xmas and New Year.

It's a convenient location and have used it on many occasions over the years with no problems whatsoever. There always seem to be several vans overnighting so you are never alone.

I'd always recommend parking several rows up from the bushes anyway well into the carpark just to put that bit more distance between you and them.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have stopped there more than a dozen times but must admit at the moment I keeping away.
If you are going down the A16 and can stand an hours drive go to Baie De Somme service area .Well documented on here and normally very quiet with regular police patrols


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Hi
> 
> We've off through the tunnel next Monday and had planned to stay the first night, as usual, at Cité Europe, where we have never had, or seen, any problems. On a recent thread someone said they'd been advised, by a police officer I believe, not to go there. Has anyone had any recent experiences of problems there?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

We too will be travelling down from Yorkshire later in May and wish to stop somewhere around Calais this time. We normally drive for another 2 hours but this time we want to sleep as going with some friends.

Could you let us know which you stop at and whether it was busy etc. I'll be towing a trailer so will my friend so just would be good to know if either of the 2 places are suitable. I've Google earthed them and look fine.

Cheers David.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I've now got the coordinates Zeb gave in the satnav and think we'll try them first. We definitely want to stay as near as possible to Calais as, we'll be visiting friends who live near Péronne the next day but we don't want to arrive until the evening. We thought we'd amble through Pas de Calais for a bit and would like to have a look at St-Pol-sur-Ternoise (it's twinned with a town local to us) but we don't want to decide an exact route yet.

Any suggestions for scenic routes and interesting places between Calais and Péronne via St-Pol will be gratefully received.

David, I'll try to post on this thread to let you know of our experience wherever we end up staying.


Chris


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We stayed at Cite Europe on 9th April and didnt see anybody suspicious.Although when we were there in
October there were quite a few undesirables roaming around in pairs.So it seems its hit and miss whether to stay or not at the moment.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Same as most,last time was in Sept and one or two were lurking. Always other MH's so relative safety in numbers.

The lights now go out about 11.00 pm so this is a little unnerving, I have to say I've never seen the Police come by in over 10 stays even though the Station 200m away!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've used Citi Europ and Wissant. But the best option is Escalles, we were there last week, a nice quiet sleep and a 10 minute drive to the Tunnel in the morning. Wissant was crammed, and that was at midday. Escalles had 4 vans on it overnight. And if you don't fancy the car park there , use the aire up the hill opposite.

The aire is in our album, it's the one with the dog in the pic. Follow link below.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We'd never consider staying at cite-europe, not especially because it's haunted by undesirables but because it's the most boring and unattractive stopover ever invented.

We always prefer the beach aire at 50.96585, 1.84314 but it's very popular and likely to be full if you arrive late. Not a problem because the yacht basin (entrance at 50.960220, 1.844870) will always have spaces and is only a few hundred metres away.

Both of them are €7 a night (the reason IMHO why people avoid them) and the shared facilities are at the beach aire.

PS: The chips at the Friterie des Nations are excellent and the adjacent restaurant (Au Cote D'argent) has an excellent reputation (at an appropriate price).


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> We'd never consider staying at cite-europe, not especially because it's haunted by undesirables but because it's the most boring and unattractive stopover ever invented.
> 
> We always prefer the beach aire at 50.96585, 1.84314 but it's very popular and likely to be full if you arrive late. Not a problem because the yacht basin (entrance at 50.960220, 1.844870) will always have spaces and is only a few hundred metres away.
> 
> ...


Yes I know that as a place to stay it's pretty boring but we generally arrive when it's time to go to bed then get up and go in the morning, so we're not really looking at tne scenery. It's sometimes handy to go into Carrefour but I prefer to avoid that if possible.

Maybe if we try one of the other places we'll use that in future, but after driving all day to Folkestone or Dover we just like to settle down as soon as possible when we get to the other side.

Chris


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

We now head for the Baie de Somme both North and South. We have about 3hr to Folkestone then about an hour and a half across then an hour down to the Baie. Shut the blinds and sleep. Not interested in food by then and am sure the Baie may be beautiful. Occasionally take their breakfast offer but head for Rouen for fuel then west or south. The Carrefour at Cite does not open until 9 by which time we are normally past Rouen. To me the less far I have to go from the motorway at night the better; the North of France just stops me being in the south.
I believe their is a book which tells you of the attractions of the North but it is out of print as far as I am aware.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Camdoon said:


> We now head for the Baie de Somme both North and South. We have about 3hr to Folkestone then about an hour and a half across then an hour down to the Baie. Shut the blinds and sleep. Not interested in food by then and am sure the Baie may be beautiful. Occasionally take their breakfast offer but head for Rouen for fuel then west or south. The Carrefour at Cite does not open until 9 by which time we are normally past Rouen. To me the less far I have to go from the motorway at night the better; the North of France just stops me being in the south.
> I believe their is a book which tells you of the attractions of the North but it is out of print as far as I am aware.


Well, we'll only have 17 nights in France, including the first one at Calais, then 2 nights with our friends in Picardy, so we'll stick to Normandy and Brittany after that as as we're sailing back from Cherbourg.

I know there's plenty to occupy us in Northern France, but it may not be for everybody. It all depends on what you count as an attraction.

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

When we go over to France we make a point of NOT being in a hurry to go anywhere - that's the whole point of being there.
We like to relax and take our time, which includes spending some time in and around Calais and the superb coastline to the south. If you're dashing straight from the ferry, spending a quick night at cite europe or Baie de Somme then dashing south you're missing a lot of interesting and attractive places. I've nothing against the south but I do like to take at least a week for the journey, looking in on other places on the way down - unless the weather is bad up north of course.:wink2:

We usually arrive at Calais beach aire between 11pm and midnight, settle down with a cuppa and watch the ferries for a while, sleep late on the next morning (why does that **** parking attendant always come round early?), pop down to Auchan for some diesel and beer then pootle down to Le Crotoy or similar for the next night before heading south. Much more civilised.:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> When we go over to France we make a point of NOT being in a hurry to go anywhere - that's the whole point of being there.
> We like to relax and take our time, which includes spending some time in and around Calais and the superb coastline to the south. If you're dashing straight from the ferry, spending a quick night at cite europe or Baie de Somme then dashing south you're missing a lot of interesting and attractive places. I've nothing against the south but I do like to take at least a week for the journey, looking in on other places on the way down - unless the weather is bad up north of course.:wink2:
> 
> We usually arrive at Calais beach aire between 11pm and midnight, settle down with a cuppa and watch the ferries for a while, sleep late on the next morning (why does that **** parking attendant always come round early?), pop down to Auchan for some diesel and beer then pootle down to Le Crotoy or similar for the next night before heading south. Much more civilised.:smile2:


Depends how much time you have and where you want to get to I suppose. We never get to spend more than three weeks away, so if we do want to go south, we wouldn't hang around too much. But we don't like to spend too much of each day driving either and we like to look around at the places where we stop.

When we went south two years ago we reached Avignon for our fourth night, after Calais, Langres and les Roches de Condrieu. Not exactly belting it down, but not dawdling either. On this trip we're not sure where we'll stop after leaving our friends near Péronne. Possibly Amiens, maybe Paris, probably some Normandy beaches, and if there's time a while on the north Brittany coast. Nothing fixed in stone yet, and that's how I like it.

Chris


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

September 2014 we decided instead of heading South we would spend time in Normandy and Brittany. After leaving Calais we decided to take our time and see the bits that we normally drive past.
After* 3 weeks* we hadn't reached Brittany and we found lots of places that we will definitely return to. Brittany will have to wait for next year.

Martin:smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Many years ago we got our dog stuck in Europe for 7 months ( don't ask!!! )
We had to put him in kennels for Two weeks return home , sort out our affairs and return for 3 weeks.we kept going back and forth for months until finally we stayed in Europe and travelled south to Portugal and Spain.
We spent weeks on the North coast working our way through the Aires book east and west of Calais.
There are some beautiful spots mostly free or very cheap.
We were forced to explore, had wonderful weather and loved it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rotorywing said:


> September 2014 we decided instead of heading South we would spend time in Normandy and Brittany. After leaving Calais we decided to take our time and see the bits that we normally drive past.
> After* 3 weeks* we hadn't reached Brittany and we found lots of places that we will definitely return to. Brittany will have to wait for next year.
> 
> Martin:smile2:


I'd be interested to know about the places you stayed at and enjoyed. We're very open to ideas on this trip. There are places we've been to that we'd like to revisit, but there must be many places we've not heard of or thought of. That's what's brilliant about this site: being able to learn from others' experiences.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I'd be interested to know about the places you stayed at and enjoyed. We're very open to ideas on this trip. There are places we've been to that we'd like to revisit, but there must be many places we've not heard of or thought of. That's what's brilliant about this site: being able to learn from others' experiences.
> 
> Chris


There are some cracking beaches and hidden away places up on the Cherbourg peninsula. There are the Normandy beaches which most people know about but the area further up around Barfleur, Phare de Gattville (second highest light house in Europe) and the Fermanville peninsula are lovely. Some good wild spots and a few aires. Very handy if your getting the Cherbourg fast ferry. Never very busy.

Last year we stopped at Wissant on the way home which was ok but busy but there is an alternative Aire just around the corner and slightly inland on grass so only good if its dry. We were the only ones on it.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've never stayed at cite-europe, preferring to stay on Calais beach in walking distance of Frites des Nations! Due to a mix up over vet times we had to stay an extra day and headed up to cite-europe with a view to doing some shopping, staying overnight and catching ferry the next morning. We decided against it as despite the wide open spaces and overhead lights, it just didn't feel safe during the day to leave the van with he animals inside. Lots of people wandering around that didn't look like shoppers taking an interest in vans parked up.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've stayed at Cite Europe aire maybe 8 times and seen the gendarmes several times.

John


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Whenever we have stayed there it is well after midnight off the tunnel then kip until 9 bit of shopping and off
I think that's why we never see any undesirables far too late!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

adonisito says Escalles is a good option. We've never stayed there, but when I looked it up in the new Aires book it says there is no overnight parking allowed. Does anyone know if it is OK to stay overnight, as we tend to use the Tunnel in early morning.
Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

McGeemobile said:


> adonisito says Escalles is a good option. We've never stayed there, but when I looked it up in the new Aires book it says there is no overnight parking allowed. Does anyone know if it is OK to stay overnight, as we tend to use the Tunnel in early morning.
> Thanks


This was debated some time ago when another member stayed there. I have stayed there once or twice but never felt quite comfortable as it certainly had no overnight signs on it when I was there a couple of years ago.

Its ok though. I think we were once on our own and once with one other van.

The Aire campsite up the hill is really nice though but not ideal if your arriving or leaving odd hours.

We once spent a night up near the Cap on the side road opposite. Bit exposed but fantastic views. Im just a bit wary of where we park now up that way. Not because I feel threatened but I wonder if there is more likely hood of the Rozzers turning up and getting you to move if your somewhere you shouldnt be.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We've stayed at Cite Europe aire maybe 8 times and seen the gendarmes several times.
> 
> John


We were there in December, there was a couple of migrants about but the security were there also and sent them on their way.

We had no problem with them at all, they didn't come near the few vans that was overnighting.

Keith.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

dpsuk999 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We too will be travelling down from Yorkshire later in May and wish to stop somewhere around Calais this time. We normally drive for another 2 hours but this time we want to sleep as going with some friends.
> 
> ...


Hi David

We stayed at Bleriot Plage for the first time last night and it was fine. We arrived about 9pm and at first it looked full but as we drove further through there were at least six (marked and numbered) places, maybe more. We had a great view of the port but it was very windy and cold. Personally I thought it was noisier rhan Cité Europe, but not enough to bother us. Neighbours told us that we had missed the fee collection, so although we'd have been happy to pay 7€ it was free for us. We'd definitely use it again, though would also still use Cité Europe, depending on circumstances.

Thanks to the posters who recommended it.

Chris


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

We stayed at Cite Europe 2 weeks ago, arrived mid afternoon did a bit of shopping and then had a very peaceful night before going through the tunnel the next morning. Didn't see any illegal or other undesirables but plenty of Police patrols.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Hi David
> 
> We stayed at Bleriot Plage for the first time last night and it was fine. We arrived about 9pm and at first it looked full but as we drove further through there were at least six (marked and numbered) places, maybe more. We had a great view of the port but it was very windy and cold. Personally I thought it was noisier rhan Cité Europe, but not enough to bother us. Neighbours told us that we had missed the fee collection, so although we'd have been happy to pay 7€ it was free for us. We'd definitely use it again, though would also still use Cité Europe, depending on circumstances.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris for letting me know. I'm on the 22 something shuttle so maybe a bit late for any spaces.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dpsuk999 said:


> Thanks Chris for letting me know. I'm on the 22 something shuttle so maybe a bit late for any spaces.


At midnight last Friday and Saturday there were a dozen vacant spots, so you might well be lucky :wink2:

tony


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

stopped of at cite Europe on the way home in February, for some wine, while parked up we felt uncomfortable at the amount of " immigrants" that where around in the car park and hiding in the tree'd area at the side. we even saw some trying car ,van ,and bus doors. although there was a police presence we only saw a few being moved on. Definitely wouldn't have fancied staying the night.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We also stopped overnight in February on the way back and had no concerns whatsoever.There was about another 6 motorhomes so strength in numbers I think.
The following day when going through the calais eurotunnel check in I was asked where we had stopped the previous night,when I told him you could see the concerned look spread across his face.He then ascertained there was insufficient clearance under the van for any illegals to be hanging on underneath.
So the authorities are obviously concerned about cite europe and the surrounding area.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Call in for parking only to visit Carrefour on way back on Friday, noticed 3 immigrants in the hedging at the front of the parking area peering out as each MH arrived. Decided not to hang about!

Just up from the parking area there is a large Gendarmerie compound so can't understand why they are not moved on. 

Richard


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Stayed at cite europe on the night of the 20th,no problems,very quiet night.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Stayed at cite europe on the night of the 20th,no problems,very quiet night.


Likewise, several times recently, couple of times have seen the futile attempts to hide under Coach and Tractor units, almost a circus act.

But none went anywhere near the vans.

Mentioned it to the custom guy, just laughed said any luck they will end up going to Paris or further south:laugh:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I came through tunnel on Tuesday and headed for Baie De Somme as I have put Cite De Europe on hold for the time being. 
However unbelievably there were lots of illegals under the bridges on the Euro tunnel exit road to the A16 standing by the barriers watching the traffic. 
Obviously not the brightest ones.I hope they never make it to the UK as they won't be much of an asset.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We never stay near Calais or Coquelles. Not because of fear of immigrants but simply because there are other more pleasant places within half an hour of the tunnel. Any last minute shopping we do in Boulogne (if coming from the south) or Dunkirk (if the east). 

Favourites are Wissant (10-15 mins drive to Tunnel) and the beach at Dunkirk (35 mins drive) both free official aires. Then there is Gravelines (free if you get there before the waterside fills up 25 mins drive.

Dick


----------



## YFi (Jun 1, 2013)

We've stayed at Cite Europe several times; convenient and free! You can just turn up, close blinds and have a nap before pushing on!
It's been well lit and with only a few motorhome-less "itinerants" (look up Google's definition! "a person who travels from place to place. synonyms:	traveller, wanderer, wayfarer, roamer, rover ..." Now who does THAT remind me of???).
The van's alarmed on the outside and equipped with vicious-sounding doggie on the inside!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Stayed last night dozen or so vans. Quiet no issues


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We stayed last week as you can alway guarantee getting a spot to park and only being a few minutes from the ferry normally allows us to get an earlier crossing. We have found it to be a lot quieter than some of the other stop overs in the vicinity and have never been bothered by anyone whilst we were there. 

Each to their own and it's no fun stopping anywhere you are not happy with and that's the beauty and advantage of having a motorhome.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Another old thread that has appeared from the depths.:wink2:

Cite Europe aire has quietened down since this thread started. We have probably stayed there 5-6 times in the last 8 months and never had a problem or seen any dodgy characters lurking about.
It's a useful stop when you arrive in France late in the day and you can just nip over the road for a meal in the evening and get the croissants for breakfast in the morning as well as stocking up at Carrefour.
There is now the new Carrefour fuel station on the far side of the shopping centre with easy access and a borne.
No doubt we will be there again in a couple of weeks time. :grin2:

Richard.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have used it 5 or 6 times in the last year and it has got quieter.:grin2:
With the police station being across the parking area we always feel ok 
there!:grin2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Landyman, I saw the new fuel station but didn't know they had a borne. That will make things so much easier, thanks.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Landyman, I saw the new fuel station but didn't know they had a borne. That will make things so much easier, thanks.


The borne is on the RHS as you leave the pumps.
I think you need a jetton from the cashier if you want to take on water.

Richard.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

You'll need a 'jeton' for the bourne which are available from the cash kiosk at the fuel station; I'm not sure as to how expensive they are now, but her ladyship is sure we paid €5 for one when we were there last in May.
Needless to say I didn't spend it then and am cherishing it until needs really must!


----------

